
Why is “r/the_donald” removed from Google search results? - buboard
https://www.google.com/search?q=r/the_donald
======
LinuxBender
They were discussing this on the radio yesterday. Celebrities and public
figures are no longer excluded from flagging as adult material. Now people
that follow will get a notification saying the message may contain adult
material (or something along that line) and they must click a button to see
the message.

~~~
buboard
But this is about google's search results, not the subreddit. It has
disappeared from search results. Is this an attempt from google to avoid the
streisand effect from people reading about it in the news and searching for
the subreddit?

It's still there on bing
[https://www.bing.com/search?q=r/the_donald](https://www.bing.com/search?q=r/the_donald)

Weird. I'm sure it's just some technical problem with google's algorithm.

~~~
krapp
>Is this an attempt from google to avoid the streisand effect from people
reading about it in the news and searching for the subreddit?

Is this an attempt at damage control, deflecting conversation away from from
the violent content which got The_Donald quarantined and towards a false-flag
conspiracy theory about Google?

------
MrRadar
r/the_donald was "quarantined" by reddit after violence was explicitly
threatened against police officers (and many, many other people and groups,
but the threats against police seem to have been the final straw). As part of
being "quarantined" pages in the subreddit now require the user to be logged
into a verified account to be viewed and also have a noindex meta tag
applied[1].

[1]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/news/comments/c5t0tv/reddit_quarant...](https://old.reddit.com/r/news/comments/c5t0tv/reddit_quarantines_protrump_forum_over_antipolice/es3zaw7/)

~~~
buboard
there is no noindex or nofollow meta tag in the subreddit though

~~~
MrRadar
Even if there wasn't you still need to be logged in to view it. Googlebot
probably doesn't have a reddit account.

~~~
buboard
Ah ok i checked there is a nofollow if you re not logged in. I was just
curious if this was a deliberate action on the part of google

